
Scott and Scurvy (2010) - bootload
http://www.idlewords.com/2010/03/scott_and_scurvy.htm
======
bootload
_" Very quickly the compound that prevents the disease was identified as a
small molecule present in cabbage, lemon juice, and many other foods, and in
1932 Szent-Györgyi definitively isolated ascorbic acid."_

Cook used cabbage on his voyage. There is a good account of the problems of
scurvy during long voyages here ~
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/british/empire_seapower/captain...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/british/empire_seapower/captaincook_scurvy_01.shtml)

